# International child abduction and Hague treaty



## Johngreece (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi I am a Greek citizen married with a Thai citizen in Greece for 4 and a half years. We have 2 children. The marriage conducted in Greece but it is not declared in amber in Thailand. This summer my family and I went for holidays in Thailand in my wife's village and ten days before our return to Greece she dissappear with the children. I return to Greece and in her first contact with me after several days, she blackmail me to send her money in order to let me contact with my children. I want to start the procedures by the Hague treaty to claim my lawfull rights as a father and the return of my children. I want to ask if anybody has faced a similar situation with mine, please contact me because any information such as a lawyer specialize in cases like mine, will be extremely helpfull


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it. But, your story is all too common. The legal system won't do much for you.
My unofficial advice is to pay what it takes for your children to visit you. And, don''t send them back. I am not a lawyer.


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

Johngreece said:


> Hi I am a Greek citizen married with a Thai citizen in Greece for 4 and a half years. We have 2 children. The marriage conducted in Greece but it is not declared in amber in Thailand. This summer my family and I went for holidays in Thailand in my wife's village and ten days before our return to Greece she dissappear with the children. I return to Greece and in her first contact with me after several days, she blackmail me to send her money in order to let me contact with my children. I want to start the procedures by the Hague treaty to claim my lawfull rights as a father and the return of my children. I want to ask if anybody has faced a similar situation with mine, please contact me because any information such as a lawyer specialize in cases like mine, will be extremely helpfull


With all things in Thailand, a quick cash settlement is always best. But make sure she sign a Por Kor 14 form giving you sole custody.

For the the Hague Convention on the Civil Aspects of International Child Abduction (aka HCCICA) to apply, you must establish to the Greek Authorities, that the kids in question Normally live in Greece. This is what they refer to as their Natural Home. This being the case, the Greek Authorities will petition the Thai Authorities to have the children returned to Greece, and there, the custody hearing will take place. Depending on the outcome of that custody hearing the Greek courts will decide who has custody, and therefore who makes the decisions on the kids country of residence.

This is serious stuff, and needs to be handled properly by experts. I suspect that in Greece you will find a Government Agency that will manage your case. You can not do this alone. You must have the support of the Greek Government.


----------

